# My BOB. What should I fix?



## lexsurivor

Heres some pics of my BOB. Feel free to critique any and all advice wanted.
Also if you want to post a picture of your BOB.

Note: The air rifle, blow gun,Bow, and slingshot would be divided between 4 people. Also the empty can is to cook food over a fire. 
Not pictured: Blow gun darts ,Clothes, and a fishing rod that breaks down into 1' long pieces. And my everyday carry knives. (3)

Items list
8 bottles of water
camel back with cover
clear refillable water bottle
cotton balls (firestarting)
paper towels(firestarting)
Clorox wipes and germex in a bag
ponchos
deoderant
shampoo (hotel kind)
body wash (hotel kind)
hand sanitizer
neosporin
facewipes
bandanna
multitool
watch
watch batteries
swiss army type knife
1 disposable lighter
1 refill able lighter
magnesium fire starter
4 rolls of steel wool
2 9 volt batterys
2 bottles of super glue
Led light
knife sharpener
waterproof bag
water purifyer
chafer fuel can
empty can for cooking
3 small jif singles
1 jar of jif
2 bags of beef jerky
3 cups of apple sauce
2 cans of vienna sausage
6 water flavorers with protein and electrolytes
3 fruit roll ups
tuna
2 cliff bars
1 fiber bar
3 granola bars
2 small candles
shoe goo
2 compasses 1 with built in thermometer
spanish to english dictionary
mosquito net
grass net (the type you put over new grass seeds) (it makes a great fishing net)
shower curtain(water collection)
map of U.S.A
E-tape
50 feet of para cord
some nylon cord
2 bungee cords
hoodie string
small tarp 
large tarp
garbage bags
2 decks of playing cards
space blanket
William Johnstone Book
composition notebook
pens and pencils
2500 bbs

2nd picture
pump air rifle
2500 bbs
300 pellets
blowgun
bow
arrows
slingshot
ball barrings for slingshot

This is my BOB. My mom, brother, and dad have theirs.
It weighs only 55lbs.


----------



## lexsurivor

Any suggestions?


----------



## DJgang

Collaspable water bucket...your mom or dad may already have this... I see the shower curtain for water collection but....

Sunscreen

And maybe a couple of Hormel Compleats , narrow, real food and easy to carry..

That's all i can think of! 

Good job!


----------



## lexsurivor

Ill have to get some of those hormel compleats.
Also I just added two cans of hormel chille.
How many days worth of food and water do you think I have?


----------



## lexsurivor

Also I plan on Bugging in if situation allows but I realize that we might not be able to bug in and will have to bug out.


----------



## tacprep

4 days worth of food is about my standard when im hiking, any more than that and youll be pretty loaded down


----------



## lexsurivor

About how much does it look like I have in my bag.


----------



## Elinor0987

So far you're doing well with the items in your bag. Have you considered getting a pair of binoculars? They can be bought for a reasonable price. If you're ever in a situation where you would have to leave your home and travel during an emergency, it would be a useful thing to have in your BOB.


----------



## lexsurivor

I have 2 sets of binoculars ad one spotting scope. I plan on straping th lighter binoculars on and the scope i I have to BO but I use them too much to have them always in the pack. They both have caes with loops so I can easily attatch them with a carabiner.


----------



## RevWC

BOB looks pretty thorough! My thoughts are to upgrade your rifle to a 22 LR. Pellet gun is good at close range only.


----------



## DJgang

I would say you have only two days worth of food. Especially if you will be hiking and burning calories.


----------



## lexsurivor

I need to buy a bigger pack. I found one at walmart that my dad has for 30$ 
Its held up well and its double the size of the one I hsve now.
What food should I put in once I get my new pack.


----------



## lexsurivor

How many days of water do I have with 
8 watter bottles 
a camel pack
and a standard size refillable bottle


----------



## Jason

Hey Lex- a couple days ago some friends and I went for a 9 mile hike. I was wearing jeans (not shorts) and boots (and of course a tshirt) and carrying a standard school type backpack containing only 5 bottles of Propel and a few granola bars. It was 90°plus and I drank all but one of the Propels and was still thirsty. It's surprising how much water you need when it's extremely hot and you're on the move.

On the other hand, it's REALLY surprising how much water you need when it's NOT hot and you're working hard or walking fast/long distance.

Your pack is really impressive, but as a thought, carry a water filter instead of a whole mess of water-it's lighter and you can make your own potable water as you need it.


----------



## lexsurivor

I have water purifier but I might get a water filter today.
Thanks for all the advice everybody.


----------



## lexsurivor

Also the refillable water bottle has 800 ml.
So I have about 9.5 water bottles.


----------



## dahur

lexsurivor said:


> Any suggestions?


Some things I've got in mine, that I didn't see in yours:

Boxes of wooden matches in plastic baggies. 3 or 4 MRE's. T-paper.

hand cranked radio. hand cranked flashlight. small spade. pencil sharpener.
Fishing line, bait in the jar, sinkers, bobber or two, hooks.

Your mosquito net is great idea, I'm adding that to mine.


----------



## Husker

lexsurivor said:


> I need to buy a bigger pack. I found one at walmart that my dad has for 30$
> Its held up well and its double the size of the one I hsve now.


I recently purchased a second pack - I have six members of my family and could not store all of our kit items in one backpack. I was able to pick up a used military large sized ALICE pack w/frame for $25 including shipping off of ebay. The pack came in very good condition from a military surplus store in Tulsa.

Now I am trying to find a way to best organize the items between the two packs.

Good luck!


----------



## DJgang

Husker said:


> I recently purchased a second pack - I have six members of my family and could not store all of our kit items in one backpack. I was able to pick up a used military large sized ALICE pack w/frame for $25 including shipping off of ebay. The pack came in very good condition from a military surplus store in Tulsa.
> 
> Now I am trying to find a way to best organize the items between the two packs.
> 
> Good luck!


That was a good buy on the Alice pack. I'm off to look at eBay!


----------



## Husker

DJgang said:


> That was a good buy on the Alice pack. I'm off to look at eBay!


It took me awhile to find that good of a deal on a large ALICE pack. Most I saw were in the $40 range, unless you wanted one that was showing more wear.

For Father's Day, I had asked my wife to give me a gift certificate to Canfields, and outdoor sporting / surplus store here in Omaha. She gave me the cash instead, which was a blessing. I have found that I can find much better pricing if I shop around and wait for good items on ebay. Nothing but good experiences the last couple months shopping for camping / survival equipment. The sellers I have used have been good to deal with.


----------



## lexsurivor

dahur said:


> Some things I've got in mine, that I didn't see in yours:
> 
> Boxes of wooden matches in plastic baggies. 3 or 4 MRE's. T-paper.
> 
> hand cranked radio. hand cranked flashlight. small spade. pencil sharpener.
> Fishing line, bait in the jar, sinkers, bobber or two, hooks.
> 
> Your mosquito net is great idea, I'm adding that to mine.


I have 3 boxes of matches. And I have a tackle box that will strap on.
Good Idea about the flash light, radio and spade. Im putting the spade in now.

Also today I got a new pack thats much more comfortable and also much bigger. It was the outdoor $35.00 one at wal-mart.
I also bought a walmart machete (it was cheap but I tested it out and it works well) and added 10 cliff bars, 4 cans of vienna sausage, and a can of canned chicken. The weight right now is 45lbs and walking up 16 stairs 10 times wore me out. But walking on hills and flat ground is pretty easy.


----------



## BillS

I'd have some trail mix and/or some 6 oz cans of Diamond almonds. One ounce has 170 calories so one can has 1020 calories.


----------



## Jimmy24

lexsurivor said:


> Heres some pics of my BOB. Feel free to critique any and all advice wanted.is this a 72 hr BOB?
> Also if you want to post a picture of your BOB.
> 
> Note: The air rifle, blow gun,Bow, and slingshot would be divided between 4 people. Also the empty can is to cook food over a fire.
> Not pictured: Blow gun darts ,Clothes, and a fishing rod that breaks down into 1' long pieces. And my everyday carry knives. (3)
> 
> Items list
> 8 bottles of water
> camel back with cover
> clear refillable water bottle leave it at home, save the bottles for water.
> cotton balls (firestarting)
> paper towels(firestarting)
> Clorox wipes and germex in a bag
> ponchos
> deoderant not needed
> shampoo (hotel kind)not needed
> body wash (hotel kind)bar of antibac deodorant soap
> hand sanitizer
> neosporin
> facewipes
> bandanna
> multitool
> watch
> watch batteriesnot needed
> swiss army type knife
> 1 disposable lighter 3 lighters
> 1 refill able lighternot needed
> magnesium fire starter
> 4 rolls of steel wool
> 2 9 volt batterys
> 2 bottles of super glue
> Led light
> knife sharpener
> waterproof bag
> water purifyer
> chafer fuel can
> empty can for cooking
> 3 small jif singlesleave at home
> 1 jar of jif 18 oz?
> 2 bags of beef jerky
> 3 cups of apple sauce
> 2 cans of vienna sausage sardines better, more fat and caloires
> 6 water flavorers with protein and electrolytes
> 3 fruit roll ups not needed
> 12 oz honey
> tuna
> 2 cliff bars
> 1 fiber bar leave em, ya got cliff bars
> 3 granola barsleave em, ya got cliff bars
> 2 small candles not needed
> shoe goonot needed, ya got super glue
> 2 compasses 1 with built in thermometer
> spanish to english dictionary
> mosquito net
> grass net (the type you put over new grass seeds) (it makes a great fishing net)
> shower curtain(water collection)
> map of U.S.A
> E-tape
> 50 feet of para cord 100 ft minimum
> some nylon cord
> 2 bungee cords not needed
> hoodie stringnot needed
> small tarp just need large one
> large tarp
> garbage bags one or two is plenty
> 2 decks of playing cards
> space blanket
> William Johnstone Book
> composition notebook
> pens and pencils
> 2500 bbs
> 
> 2nd picture
> pump air rifle
> 2500 bbs
> 300 pellets
> blowgun
> bow
> arrows
> slingshot
> ball barrings for slingshot
> 
> This is my BOB. My mom, brother, and dad have theirs.
> It weighs only 55lbs.


If you are young and a bull 55 lbs is fine, but I'll tell you that hoofing 55 lbs will wear your butt out. You would use up way too many caloires.

My BOB is 23# including plenty of food for 72-96 hrs, tools, fire starting, cover from elements, ammo, FAK and small fishing kit. Mine is also a shoulder bag, so I can aquire "stuff" while on the move.

Take yours out for a weekend hike and then make adjustments. I promise you will.

Have fun working on it.

Jimmy


----------



## lexsurivor

Im going hiking with it this saturday and the scale was wrong its actually 45lbs. Also the refillable lighter is the size of a disposable but holds twice the amount of butane. Also I have a small can of butane that weighs close to nothing and has enough to refill it about 15 times.
And thanks for the tips. Im going to have to order some more paracord.


----------



## Jimmy24

Thought I'd make some suggestions on your food, tools, equipment, shelter and FAK.

Of course you may not care for these food items, but they will hold you and give you the required calories. This will hold you for 72-96 hrs.

This is for one person:
*FOOD*
2-12 oz bottles of honey
1-18 oz jar of peanut butter
3-tins of sardines
3-4 oz pacs of jerky
3-mini rolls of crackers
6-tubes/straws of flavoring for water
1-small jar of freeze dried coffee (if you like coffee, if not tea? nice to have to chill get going in the morning)
water filter
8 oz SS heavy cup
Crackers, tea, PB and jerky only thing you have to rotate out ever so often.

*TOOLS*
multitool, i.e.: Leatherman type tool.
Razor blade knife. 
Pocket knife.
Fixed blade knife 4-6 inch blade.

*EQUITMENT/SHELTER*
1 pt water bottle
50 ft 3/8 nylon rope
100 ft paracord
4-5 carabineers
LED headlight (leaves your hands free, BIG deal I promise)
LED flashlight 100 Lumens minimum
Small handful of wire ties, 6in minimum length
8X10 Tarp
Micro fishing kit. 6 or so hooks, 6 or so split shot, 30' of 10# test mono rolled up
3 Bic lighters
Magnesium and flint

*FAK*
Neosporin
selection of band aids
small bottle 50 ibuprofen
15-Alchaol pads
2-LARGE pads
4-benadryl
Tube of TUMS
Large sewing needle (picking out splinters)
Tweezers
WATERPROOF container for it all

Good Bag such as this,
Bail Out Bag | Tactical Bags & Backpacks | 5.11 Tactical

Along with the "stuff" above, I carry 450 rounds of 22 ammo and a Cold Steel 18" machete, in and on the bag (carabineers).

Weights about 23-25#. But remember that it will lose about 3.5# as you eat up your food, so the pack gets lighter.

Ok to carry some water if you want to, as you will drink it up in a hurry when you are under stress. The weight will go away fairly quickly. But only say, 6- 10oz bottles.

I have toted this combo several times and got by just fine for 4 days. was I hungry, yep you bet, but not starving nor weak. I would not take a bow, too much cumbersome...pellet rifle not too bad, but if you got to carry something, carry a real gun, (22). It can do a lot for you and 450 rounds will be more than enough. I actually have slingshot too.

Just my .02 cents worth. 

Jimmy`


----------



## lexsurivor

Jimmy24 said:


> Thought I'd make some suggestions on your food, tools, equipment, shelter and FAK.
> 
> Of course you may not care for these food items, but they will hold you and give you the required calories. This will hold you for 72-96 hrs.
> 
> This is for one person:
> *FOOD*
> 2-12 oz bottles of honey I need to get
> 1-18 oz jar of peanut butterHave
> 3-tins of sardinesAbsolutley hate sardines
> 3-4 oz pacs of jerkyHave 2 but I need to add another
> 3-mini rolls of crackersI need to get
> 6-tubes/straws of flavoring for waterI have 7 protein mixes for water that are the size of a straw
> 1-small jar of freeze dried coffee (if you like coffee, if not tea? nice to have to chill get going in the morning)I dont like most coffee but i will add the tea. Good Idea
> water filterI have purriyer
> 8 oz SS heavy cupCan I ask what this is?
> Crackers, tea, PB and jerky only thing you have to rotate out ever so often.
> 
> *TOOLS*
> multitool, i.e.: Leatherman type tool.Have
> Razor blade knife. Need
> Pocket knife.Have
> Fixed blade knife 4-6 inch blade.Need
> 
> *EQUITMENT/SHELTER*
> 1 pt water bottle
> 50 ft 3/8 nylon rope
> 100 ft paracord I need 50 more feet.
> 4-5 carabineersI bought some for a good price at sportsmans warehouse
> LED headlight (leaves your hands free, BIG deal I promise)I have on I just need to find it
> LED flashlight 100 Lumens minimumHave
> Small handful of wire ties, 6in minimum lengthWould zip ties work?
> 8X10 TarpHave
> Micro fishing kit. 6 or so hooks, 6 or so split shot, 30' of 10# test mono rolled upIm going to make this tommorow. Im thinking of putting it in a pill container. Would that work well?
> 3 Bic lightersHave
> Magnesium and flintHave
> 
> *FAK*
> NeosporinHave
> selection of band aidsNeed
> small bottle 50 ibuprofenNeed
> 15-Alchaol padsCould I find these at walmart
> 2-LARGE pads?
> 4-benadryl
> Tube of TUMSNeed
> Large sewing needle (picking out splinters)Need
> TweezersNeed
> WATERPROOF container for it allHave
> 
> Good Bag such as this,
> Bail Out Bag | Tactical Bags & Backpacks | 5.11 Tactical
> 
> Along with the "stuff" above, I carry 450 rounds of 22 ammo and a Cold Steel 18" machete, in and on the bag (carabineers).
> 
> Weights about 23-25#. But remember that it will lose about 3.5# as you eat up your food, so the pack gets lighter.
> 
> Ok to carry some water if you want to, as you will drink it up in a hurry when you are under stress. The weight will go away fairly quickly. But only say, 6- 10oz bottles.
> 
> I have toted this combo several times and got by just fine for 4 days. was I hungry, yep you bet, but not starving nor weak. I would not take a bow, too much cumbersome...pellet rifle not too bad, but if you got to carry something, carry a real gun, (22). It can do a lot for you and 450 rounds will be more than enough. I actually have slingshot too.
> 
> Just my .02 cents worth.
> 
> Jimmy`


Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## Jimmy24

lexsurivor said:


> Thanks for all the great advice.


Your more than welcome. When I started fooling with these things 30-35 yrs ago, there was no internet/forum with all the great info from so many folks. In fact there wasn't a name for them...:scratch

Remember one thing. Though it's actually great fun setting up these things, I take 'em dead serious. If god forbid I have to be in that sort of situation, I want something that is not adding to my stress level, but actually helps calm me down. Having a simple, but complete bag will be my life saver.

I started out with an alice backpack. 61#!!!! That lasted one trip. Over the next few years I weeded it down to 33#. Was much more manageable, until I fell in a deep creek one weekend. I damn near drowned. Backpacks are a bugger to get off when your in water over your head. Backpack went away and went thru all sorts of carrying bags. I settled on the 5.11.

As far as my suggestions go they are just what I found works very well for me.
*No problem about sardines, how about Tuna or Salmon? Canned fish has much better proteins and fats than other canned meat. I love those vienna sausages but they don't hack it for me during long hikes.
*That is a 8 oz Stainless Steel cup for cooking and drinking.
*Zip ties and wire ties same thing. 
*Pill bottle fine for micro fishing kit.
*Alcohol pads usually come in packs of 100 at WM or other places, they are real cheap
* Large pads. Sorry forgot to be complete. Maxi pads. Soak up blood better than anything. In case of a bad wound.

Hope that helps. Have fun!! Take it out as often as you can. Practice makes life easier down the road....

Jimmy


----------



## XR750

You need to dump all canned food and replace them food in pouches and plastic containers to save e weight.
XR750


----------



## lexsurivor

Good idea! And welcome to the forum:welcome:


----------



## Jimmy24

Do remember that cans only weigh a few oz and they can be used after being emptied as water and cooking containers.

But most importantly, they have longer dates and don't punture near as easily as pouches. Been there done that and had no food and a nasty BOB....

Jimmy


----------



## lexsurivor

I went camping on saturday and made an impressive lean to with my tarps. 
The trip was a learning experience. It poured the whole time and we had trouble getting a fire going because all the wood was wet. Finnally I got a fire going with cotton balls and some wood and got coals hot enough to cook on. Then we had to pack up and leave because my brother got sick. Im going to put some cotton balls soaked with vaseline in my pack.


----------



## Jimmy24

lexsurivor said:


> I went camping on saturday and made an impressive lean to with my tarps.
> The trip was a learning experience. It poured the whole time and we had trouble getting a fire going because all the wood was wet. Finnally I got a fire going with cotton balls and some wood and got coals hot enough to cook on. Then we had to pack up and leave because my brother got sick. Im going to put some cotton balls soaked with vaseline in my pack.


What else did you learn? Sounds like you got a real world trip with the rain and brother getting sick.

Jimmy


----------



## lexsurivor

I learned that its alost impossible to spit wood from a small tree without a wedge. I learned that the thing I wanted most was dry socks "I had some but I was going to wait until it stopped raining to to put them on. A well sharpened machete can be used as an improvised hatchet. And always buy big ponchos so you can keep you and your pack dry.


----------



## XR750

I'm not really worried about the pouches being punctured. They are still lighter than cans. They also pack easier taking up less room, And I have two GI canteens with my LBE web gear and a Mess kit. 

Thanks for the welcome lexsurivor.
Joe-R


----------



## XR750

Hey lexsurivor, Four (4) yrs as a grunt taught me that you can live with out a lot of the comforts but dry sox and clean skives sure are nice. 
Keep your feet clean dry and use foot powder change your sox if your feet get wet.
Joe-R


----------



## Jimmy24

XR750 said:


> you can live with out a lot of the comforts but dry sox and clean skives sure are nice. Joe-R


Ain't it the truth....:beercheer:

Jimmy


----------



## Asatrur

I am working on putting together a BOB for my MC since I commute on that most days to work and will all the sh!t going on, I am getting more nervous. This thread has been a great read.


----------



## Jimmy24

XR750 said:


> I'm not really worried about the pouches being punctured. They are still lighter than cans. They also pack easier taking up less room, And I have two GI canteens with my LBE web gear and a Mess kit.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome lexsurivor.
> Joe-R


I do understand, but I had a tuna pouch split and it was not found for maybe 2 weeks....ruined several items pack with it, along with that unmistakeable aroma :gaah:. Had MREs do same....Won't happen again... To each his own I guess.

Food is consumed pretty quickly in a stressful situation so food weight for me is not a big deal.

Glad to meet you and welcome also.

Jimmy


----------



## XR750

Jimmy24 said:


> I do understand, but I had a tuna pouch split and it was not found for maybe 2 weeks....ruined several items pack with it, along with that unmistakeable aroma :gaah:. Had MREs do same....Won't happen again... To each his own I guess.
> 
> Food is consumed pretty quickly in a stressful situation so food weight for me is not a big deal.
> 
> Glad to meet you and welcome also.
> 
> Jimmy


I guess that a two (2) week old open tuna pouch could do wonders to the aroma of your ruck.
So far I've been lucky no tears on punchers.
It's nice to meet you Jimmy thanks for the welcome.
Joe-R:beercheer:


----------



## Meerkat

lexsurivor said:


> I went camping on saturday and made an impressive lean to with my tarps.
> The trip was a learning experience. It poured the whole time and we had trouble getting a fire going because all the wood was wet. Finnally I got a fire going with cotton balls and some wood and got coals hot enough to cook on. Then we had to pack up and leave because my brother got sick. Im going to put some cotton balls soaked with vaseline in my pack.


 We are professional campers.We have lived in tents in the Keyes and in Ga.plus we always use to camp with the grandkids till they grew up and had a choice in the the matter.
I still like camping but not when its hot ,humid.
But to have to survive for a long time is no picnic.


----------



## Husker

*22?*

I have seen a few individuals post that a 22 would be their rifle of choice if they had to bug out. I am interested in knowing why that selection over something with more power? Is it a weight issue? Thanks.


----------



## TheAnt

Husker said:


> I have seen a few individuals post that a 22 would be their rifle of choice if they had to bug out. I am interested in knowing why that selection over something with more power? Is it a weight issue? Thanks.


The 22 is quiet, accurate, cheap, easy to carry a lot of ammo. Its good for hunting creatures small and large as well as taking out zombies. Its also easy to shoot for the novice and expert alike. The 22 is an excellent choice for bug outs I would always want one (or more)!


----------



## DJgang

Husker said:


> I recently purchased a second pack - I have six members of my family and could not store all of our kit items in one backpack. I was able to pick up a used military large sized ALICE pack w/frame for $25 including shipping off of ebay. The pack came in very good condition from a military surplus store in Tulsa.
> 
> Now I am trying to find a way to best organize the items between the two packs.
> 
> Good luck!


Ok....I bought one. Wow! I had no idea how big this thing would be. The bag itself looks slightly used, but the frame and straps appear new. It will definitely be one that hubby will have to carry.

You have six in the fam....well, I have five, so what's your bug out bags consist of? Mine are something we can throw in the car, but now i am wondering if something like these Alice packs, packed and ready, should we have to abandon our vehicle...


----------



## XR750

Husker said:


> I recently purchased a second pack - I have six members of my family and could not store all of our kit items in one backpack. I was able to pick up a used military large sized ALICE pack w/frame for $25 including shipping off of ebay. The pack came in very good condition from a military surplus store in Tulsa.
> 
> Now I am trying to find a way to best organize the items between the two packs.
> 
> Good luck!


Six members of your family? Everyone who can carry a back pack should have one. Many hand make a heavy load light.
Joe-R


----------



## jcarcher92

Along with the Vaseline impregnated cotton balls a lg. prescription bottle filled with matchstick sized tinder of lighter-knot or fat lighter is a light weight way to get a fire going. It burns hot, long and starts easily. As for the 22 there are many types that can be "taken down" (barrel and stock separated) and placed in pack or strapped to pack in a dry bag of sorts, this way it's out of sight until you get to your bug out site, or away from people. Unless the people are your concern also. Always remember to have redundant items on your person in case you get separated from your pack ie. knife, fire, FAK, water container... Surplus pistol belt with a couple of pouches, and canteen around $10 from Army Navy store works well IMO. Just some things I have found useful.


----------



## jcarcher92

Signal mirror also


----------



## Husker

DJgang said:


> Ok....I bought one. Wow! I had no idea how big this thing would be. The bag itself looks slightly used, but the frame and straps appear new. It will definitely be one that hubby will have to carry.
> 
> You have six in the fam....well, I have five, so what's your bug out bags consist of? Mine are something we can throw in the car, but now i am wondering if something like these Alice packs, packed and ready, should we have to abandon our vehicle...


Congrats on your purchase. I have two bags for our family to carry essentials. The ALICE pack and an internal frame backpack. Currently, all of my items are spread across my home office floor as I recently took inventory and am trying to decide the best way to separate them into the packs.

My items are similar to the OP, but heavier on food (obviously), first aid, cooking pot, multiple fire-starters and insta-fire, socks, and tools. Also have a few kid-friendly items that are light, like UNO cards and coloring books. Picked up some good ideas from the OP and several others that have posted and am adding items this week.

I am separating my food and cooking items into the internal frame pack. I have several ready-to-eat items, and also have stocked up on those Mountain House freeze-dried meals and Bear Creek soup mixes, both from Walmart. They are light and can be packed fairly easily. Downside is obvious, need to be able to boil water for them to be useful.

I have separated our short-term preps into three areas, and have had discussions with the family. Primary -- the two backpacks with essentials, Secondary -- sleeping bags and tents, Tertiary -- other camping items such as stoves, propane, etc. Depending upon the situation and lead-time, we would determine what, besides the essentials, to load into our truck.


----------



## Jimmy24

The biggest thing to think about in your BOB is;

WHAT DO YOU WANT IT TO DO????

Do you actually want something to bug out with? or is it really preps for a hurricane, tornado other natural disaster?

Be realistic about how long you want it to last you. 72 hours is usually the benchmark. Mine is for 96 hours for one person.

There are a lot of variables because of WHO you are planning for.

Your food should be high protien, high fat and lots of carbs, as you will burn them up fast in a sure enough SHTF situstion. Some comfort food, for me coffee, should be included.

A basic FAK covering everything minor. I actually carry super glue in mine, in case a laceration is more than a bandaid and Neosporin can handle. Include some pain killer, Tums, diarrhea meds and some benadrill. just a little of all takes up no room. Will help with headaches, posin ivy, bug bites, bad water, things you could encounter in a primitive situation.

A way to make water clean and carry it. Simple enough. Ya gotta have water.

Several good ways to make fire.

Minor tools, including Leatherman type tool, fixed blade knife and razor knife.

You cover those 5 things, food, FAK, water, fire and tools and you are 90% there.

Then take it out there and use it on the weekend. Go primitive. See where the weaknesses are. That is the biggie for sure. Ya gotta make sure it works for you. The OP already got a start by going camping this past weekend. He'll do it again and again and pretty soon, you got it going your way.

Have fun with making your BOBs!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## BillM

*Keeping it lite*

Since I am 62 and have spastisty in both legs I have to travel lite.

7 days worth of my meds

I keep a compact 9mm pistol .

Two pair of wool socks

A leatherman

A roll of quarters and some cash

30 feet of paracord

A hunting knife

A lite weight hammock made from parachute silk.

A survival blanket

small LED light

Three condoms

water purification tablets

36 " of 1/4 inch poly tubing

Magnesium match

three MRE's

and my old hunting coat.

Every thing will fit in the pockets of my hunting coat.
This will get me by for three days traveling on foot and sleeping outside .

Sometimes less is more.


----------



## ALASKAWATCHMEN

3 small jif singles
1 jar of jif
2 bags of beef jerky
3 cups of apple sauce
2 cans of vienna sausage
6 water flavorers with protein and electrolytes
3 fruit roll ups
tuna
2 cliff bars
1 fiber bar
3 granola bars

THAT'S IT FOR FOOD!
My advice is to get rid of half of that useless junk, and replace it with food.!

Here's a link to my video page. At the bottom are two video that details the emergency food supply in my Bug Out Bag...

I understand that everyone has a different view/opinion of what should go into the BOB, but nonetheless--it stands to reason that FOOD is the first thing that you should think about.


----------



## lexsurivor

ALASKAWATCHMEN said:


> 3 small jif singles
> 1 jar of jif
> 2 bags of beef jerky
> 3 cups of apple sauce
> 2 cans of vienna sausage
> 6 water flavorers with protein and electrolytes
> 3 fruit roll ups
> tuna
> 2 cliff bars
> 1 fiber bar
> 3 granola bars
> 
> THAT'S IT FOR FOOD!
> My advice is to get rid of half of that useless junk, and replace it with food.!
> 
> Here's a link to my video page. At the bottom are two video that details the emergency food supply in my Bug Out Bag...
> 
> I understand that everyone has a different view/opinion of what should go into the BOB, but nonetheless--it stands to reason that FOOD is the first thing that you should think about.


Once I got a bigger pack I was able to add more food. I have about 15 cliff bars, 4 cans of vienna sausage, a can of chicken, 5 tuna pouches, and aalot more.


----------



## Hooch

what are the playing cards for?? 

chapstick is good, not just for chapped lips either. and a usa map is good but for a bob... is kinda overkill unless you plan on a cross country trek. a detailed local topo map or even one of your states map would be perhaps a more reasonable addition. just a suggestion...


----------



## lexsurivor

The playing cards are to help you keep your sanity. And Im going to be getting a topo map soon. As for the U.S.A map you never know when it could be useful.


----------



## Hooch

thats true about the map...I found a cool map of California that folded into a nice compact about the size of a half peice of paper and it was a plastic material so water, coffee whatever moisture got on it wont ruin it. And it was very detailed. I keep it in my truck. 

I'm not a card player to much so I was stumped on the cards...thats why I asked n I cant imagine in a emergency bug out situation anyone would have much time for playing but...everyones needs are different


----------



## TarheelPrepper

Coming to the thread a little late but thought I'd add that having a 2-bag BOB system is advantageous. You have your larger bag with appropriate stuff and then a smaller bag that fits inside the larger bag that contains the "essentials" or duplicates of the "essentials" found elsewhere in the larger bag. The smaller bag should be light enough that you could grab it out of your big bag and run a fairly long distance. This way if you had to move very fast (to save your life) you could grab the smaller bag and dump your big bag without completely losing everything.


----------



## lexsurivor

TarheelPrepper said:


> Coming to the thread a little late but thought I'd add that having a 2-bag BOB system is advantageous. You have your larger bag with appropriate stuff and then a smaller bag that fits inside the larger bag that contains the "essentials" or duplicates of the "essentials" found elsewhere in the larger bag. The smaller bag should be light enough that you could grab it out of your big bag and run a fairly long distance. This way if you had to move very fast (to save your life) you could grab the smaller bag and dump your big bag without completely losing everything.


Good idea. I Just went and put all survival tools(firestarters, lighters, wire saw, knives, etc.) in a small bag inside my bob after I Read your comment.


----------



## BillM

*The SAS*



TarheelPrepper said:


> Coming to the thread a little late but thought I'd add that having a 2-bag BOB system is advantageous. You have your larger bag with appropriate stuff and then a smaller bag that fits inside the larger bag that contains the "essentials" or duplicates of the "essentials" found elsewhere in the larger bag. The smaller bag should be light enough that you could grab it out of your big bag and run a fairly long distance. This way if you had to move very fast (to save your life) you could grab the smaller bag and dump your big bag without completely losing everything.


In the British SAS, they wear a "Belt Kit".

The belt kit contains minimum items nesicary for survival.

They also have a "Bergan" or pack.

If the unit stops or lays up for a while they will remove their Bergans but they never remove the belt kit.

The other thing they never seperate themselves from are their shoes and primary weapon.


----------



## Claymore5150

Here's a couple of thoughts to help save space, provide some multi-function to your kit.

Batteries. Get gear that works with AA's and go with ONE battery size for everything. Watch batteries, 9v...unless needed, ditch them.

Headlamp. Because it sucks trying to tie a knot in the dark with a flashlight in one hand. 

Cheap version of Sham-Wow from the dollar tree. Works great as camp towel.

Coffee Filters....a zillion uses. Get some, read up, have fun. 

Twine. A ball/roll of twine saves your paracord for bigger-better stuff that you'll need it for. Cordage is ALWAYS good. Twine is tough and light.

Rope Rope...like rappelling rope, but you don't need the expensive stuff...just get 50 to 75' of the $10 stuff at walmart. It'll work in a pinch to get you out of a tight spot (or Timmy from the well). 

E-tool/folding shovel. Handy.

Sierra Saw/Folding saw....best $10 you can haul into the field. Cuts through wood, bone, and rope like a hot knife through butter. Dig It. Forget the survival/wire saw junk...get one of these.

Try to figure a way to use your blow guns as something else, too...like tent poles or combine them to make a hiking staff....

Dr. Bonner's peppermint soap. Cleans you, your clothes, your gear, your mess kit. Good stuff. 

2qt military style canteen does double duty as a pillow. 

Survival knife. There are 8 billion choices...lemme help narrow it down. Full tang is a MUST. 3 of the most proven - USAF Pilot Survival Knife, USMC K-bar, Gerber LMFII (which has replaced the older USAF Pilot Survival Knife). Those three are excellent choices.

Food Food Food. Stuff like Ramen noodles won't smell up your pack if it explodes.  

Waterproof Knot Card(s).it helps to have a card handy because knots are like foreign language...if you don't use one for a while, you forget it. There are so many good knots out there to be learned only to be forgotten 3 weeks later. haha.

Read Read Read, Practice Practice Practice. Knowledge is good but application is great.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Just stumbled across this thread... not sure how I missed it earlier.

To add a few comments on the 22 recommendation(s). Besides a 22 rifle, you could also add a 22 handgun. They'd share the same ammo and as stated you can carry a substantial amount without adding too much weight and since they're sharing you don't need to carry 2 types. The handgun could be in a holster, more readily available or it could be in the "mini" pack that you someone suggested as a grab and run dropping your main pack.

Second point... and maybe I missed this, but where's your medical supplies? Bandages, splints, wraps, quick clot, battle dressings, ointments, etc. You can put a LOT of assorted types of bandages in a small ziplock and a few roll up splints and ace wraps doesn't add much weight.


----------



## responderzero

The best weapons to buy are the Kel-Tec Sub 2000 paired with a Glock 17 pistol. The Kel-Tec Rifle uses Glock 17 magazines. It can even use the 32 round extended mags. It folds in half allowing it to fit into the Go Bag. 200 rds of 9mm take up the same space as a 550 rds box of 22LR. The rifle is light and easy to clean. The recoil is non-existent. The 16 inch barrel increase the effective of the 9mm round; within 30ft it hits like .357 magnum, at 200 meters it hits like a .380. 

Glock pistols set the standard for reliability. The Glock 17 is easy to shoot, easy to clean, and takes very little oil to keep operational compared to 1911 style pistols. The recoil is light.

Winchester 9mm white box ammo is cheap and very reliable. I have fired thousands of rounds and have never had a miss fire. 22LR ammo is dirty and tends to jam after alot of use. I would hesitate to trust my life to a rimfire round. I have seen too many rounds get trapped in the breach.

Stockpile: One kind of magazine, One kind of ammo. Keep it simple because the situation will supply its own complications.

For medical supplies, I recommend a trauma satchel. It allows you to separate your medical supplies from your Go Bag. The last thing you want to do in a medical emergency is dig through a bag looking for your medical kit. The trauma satchel costs about $100 and is detailed on my blog. Two essential medical supplies: Israeli Combat Bandage + QuikClot. The only realistic way an average person can respond to a gun shot wound.

My 2 cents.


----------



## suasponte2

I agree...upgrade to a .22 LR and add gauze, benzoin tincture, medical tape and gauze bandages. Also, get a small bottle (preferably an eyedropper) to hold bleach to sanitize water.


----------



## bluewolf

So first you have to think about where you live, generally, hot, cold, humid. How much you weigh, how fit you are, 55lbs is too much weight to be carrying. Fill the camelback and water bottle and lose 6 of those water bottles. 1 pack of cards will do. 
if your carrying 3 knives already, you don't need another in your bag.lose the hoodie string , stick with the paracord. A map of the USA is a bit vague, Get a topographical map of your immediate are a(photocopy at the local library for about a buck) and trace your route to your bug out location. Any rivers or major obsticals? Think what you will need to get there. You don't need that many ways to start a fire, it's good to know how, but if you got a bic or two, and some hand sanitizer, your set. Clothes are needed, at the very least a spare pair of socks.Lose a poncho too.1 pen ,1 pencil. you don't need the shower curtain if you got 2(!) tarps, unless its special too you.
Photocopies of family documents, birth certificates etc. 
hope this helps, just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## sidewinder

So far you seam to have a good start. I wont repeat what's already been suggested if possible. 
1-I would minimize the canned goods for dried food or high calorie survival bars. Although the cans don't weigh much, the water content of the food they do have adds up. 
2- Pack your FAK(first aid kit) together in a separate bag or pouch and have it in an easily accessible area in or on your pack.
3-Add some safety pins and a small sewing kit(a few needles and small spool of thread).
4-Baby wipes, good for your hands or elsewhere. 
5-Extra Boot laces.
6-A brightly colored shirt, can serve as an extra layer of insulation or as a rescue signal/ flag.
7-Leather gloves.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## JohnGalt

All great suggestions, I might add that I segregate my stuff into separate drawstring bags, medical, firestarting, water purification,personal hygiene, clothes, to eliminate the need to pack and repack the whole kit. Also consider vacumn (foodsaver) packing to *waterproof and compact anything that is compressible, *or that might leak and contaminate the remainder of the contents, think about having to cross a river or stream and then wanting to get into dry socks and undies, also if you carry canned food make sure you have a good can opener. I also carry face camoflage paint, hat, sunscreen, bug repellent
Best
John Galt


----------



## ICIt2

Add some duct tape to it, bub.


----------



## zracer7

New to site. And obviously to thread. I am a beginner when it comes to bug out bags but I have starting putting on together.

I saw maps mentioned in earlier posts but I wanted to remind all the readers that LAMINATED maps are important. Nothing like trying to figure out where you are at in the rain when your map tears and gets soggy.

Also, for the more technology based prepper/outdoorsman, I picked up a good deal at my local Costco. It's a GOAL ZERO portable solar panel unit to charge any device with USB connections.

















This is great considering I have many apps on my iPhone that I use. One specifically useful is the "YOU NEED A MAP" app. Downloads a complete map of US directly on your phone so no service...no problem. Thanks folks


----------



## cazetofamo

More arrows definately. Also try making your own. The fiberglass ones dont last for ever and its good to have backups. I also agree with getting a .22 cal


----------



## cazetofamo

Btw would some of yall mind commenting on my entry in yhe bugout bag section of the site. For the closeted prepper. I feel that there is much to do with it. Its my first.


----------



## bahramthered

Here's something to consider; My get home bag (aso bug out if needed) is gonna soon have pockets on the straps. The rig I've selected has 4 pockets which are very convenient. I won't have to stop and dig into my pack for some common things. The idea being I can keep moving and not lose time.

I fully admit I don't have these straps yet but if I had to hike in just one of my jackets or sweaters I'd load the pockets the same way. It just seems obvious; stopping, taking off your pack, and diving into it for every little thing is stupid. You can only carry so much in your pockets before they get overloaded, I'm already there. 

My 4 pockets are each planned dedicated to a essential. 
Cordage pocket: small role of tape, a bag of cheap cordage, a bag of tp
Nav pocket; Local map, compass, a heavier knife than the one I carry in my pocket, a glow stick, .
Med pocket; basic meds. Usual stuff low end stuff, pain, diarrhea, insect repellent, sun screen, sanitation wipes. Some band aids. 
Water pocket; At the moment just some water tabs and some coffee filters, and bic lighter.

Also on the top of my Pack is a small fanny pack bag. It has a couple bottles of water, some candy bars, a bic, and a big cup. If my car refuses to start at say the grocery store a couple miles from my house I'll grab it and just walk home. If it's a Sh!t situation or hiking I'll strap it on and my pack. Guess you can call it another pocket.

Plus my usual knife and multitool in my pants pockets. 

All of these pockets are mini version kits. They all have fuller versions in the main pack. This simultaneously give convince and redundancy. And of course the fuller packs take into consideration that the smaller packs are there to back them up, which should help keep the weight down.


----------



## HozayBuck

*Howdy Lex..never saw this post..I looked yours over and it's well thought out, I did not read all the reply's so I may have missed this... I've found a frog gig to be very handy as a fish spear also look at a small gill net..yes they are generally illegal but in a shtf event your gonna have more to worry about the that...
Something you might experiment with is shooting thin light weight arrows from a wrist rocket.. using a blunt tip it can knock out small game ...altho I'm sure the blow gun will do some damage also... *


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

You need to make your weapon selection with hunting and/or defense in mind. 22 rifles perform both roles very well. What concerns me is that everyone thinks if a "bad guy" hears a gunshot they will steer clear. Not so in many of shtf scenarios with ammunition being the most valuable currency. Practice with arrows, bolts, throwing knives, and blades are a way defend your land/campsite. I recently found some modifications made to pellets shot from an air rifle on youtube. If used correctly with a knife one could potentially take down any enemy very quietly. These modified pellets can also be used to increase kill potential in hunting of small game. Look up exploding pellets on youtube. There are also breakdown bows and crossbows that are less cumbersome than the ones you have.


----------



## mojo4

Well if I'm carrying the weight of a rifle I'm taking my .223 with 7 fully loaded mags. The rifle is not much heavier than my .22 but the ammo has a tad better punch!! A 9mm glock pistol and 3 loaded 17 rd mags. A camelback and water purification filter. A lighter and flint stick. Lots of freeze dried food and peanut butter. A folding pocket knife and small machete. A wire saw. 100 feet of 550 cord. First aid kit (contents already listed on numerous other posts). A slingshot. They cost 10 bucks, fold up small and can kill everything up to small dog size very quietly. I only use my ammo for defense purposes. For hunting its slingshot only because in a bugout on foot you will most likely be the prey, not the predator. That's pretty much my kit and it only weighs around 30 pounds. I can carry more weight but not without starting to slow you down after all day marches.


----------



## chris88idaho

I have to keep my post short due to bad Internet connection on phone. I strongly recommend AR-15 series weapon and min. Of 200 round of ammo, duct tape a cleaning kit to the butt stock and carry a Gerber multi tool on your belt (clear double feeds). Only load 28 rounds per mag to ensure that it will always chamber a round. If possible load 3 tracer rounds first (last ones shot) in a panick situation, you will know it is time to switch mags. If you have an LBE, pack all mags in the same way to reduce confusion. You can also take the mag apart easily and put a loop of 550 cord to ease polling it out of mag pouch. AR-15 is light, accurate, (if maintained) reliable. Rounds are light so you can carry more. Able to drop a deer, and round has enough velocity and mass to put people's head down. If you equip multiple family members, you can lay down a significate volume of fire to get out of a jam. Low recoil and muzzle bast signature is a plus. I have a double mag I carry, used an old chew can and some duct tape, off set spare mag on the right and down slightly to it doesn't interfere with ejection port of the upper Reciever. Makes it easy to dump 2 mags and suppress target on contact.


----------



## chris88idaho

Rest of bug out kit, suggest you keep it as light as possible. Old army Alice pack is the best value, good idea to have a Load Bearing Vest, so you can dump you pack and fight. LBE contains ammo, water, food, poncho, fire starter (metal match), field knife, compass, map (us forest service$20.00) Tie everything down with 550 cord to you cant drop and loose anything. Check daily (red one up) to confirm you still Have all mission critical items. Camel back, 2 canteens, 1 canteen cup, iodine tabs, and small hand pump water filter will take care of all water needs for a long time. Army poncho with bungee cords attached to corners makes a great tent you can throw up in minutes, make sure you have air mat to insulate you from the ground ( strap it between you and alice pack makes it more comfortable to carry. I pack a machete on the right side of pack so I can draw it while wearing pack, lighter than an axe and can take man's head off in CQB situation. I carry an additional 100 ft of 550 cord and pre made snares and 30' of picture hanging wire, and a few fish cook and line. Also, get water proof bags for your Alice pack to keep things dry, if done right your pack will float and you can use it as a sort of raft/life preserver to cross rivers. Min of 3 days worth of food and a can of peanut butter. Some guy in new York got lost and survived 180 days of a single jar of PB. Plenty of socks in zip locks.


----------



## USMCVeteran

Husker said:


> I have seen a few individuals post that a 22 would be their rifle of choice if they had to bug out. I am interested in knowing why that selection over something with more power? Is it a weight issue? Thanks.


TheAnt is right. I would add that in case of a BO situation one doesn't want to attract attention by carrying a high-powered rifle. I have a couple of .22's that can be broken down and placed in my BOB. Marlin Papoose, Feather Industries AT-22, AR-7, just to name a few. I also carry a .22 revolver in my Maxpedition side pouch.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

*looks good so far*

One thing to consider is a grain for food. Try whole wheat cous cous. I like this because it only requires 1 cup of water to one cup of grain and preparing is easy. Just boil water (with bulion cube), remove from heat add cous cous and let sit. No simmering required so low energy and time requirement unlike rice or other grains. Also lightweight and nutritionally comparable to rice. Some larger grain cous cous does require simmering so read back for cooking instructions before purchase. Also, what is the point of a blow gun? Can't you just get blunt tips for your arrows for small game? Not criticizing, just wondering.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

*Oh*

Never mind the blow gun thing. Trekking poles. Should have read instead of looked at photo.


----------



## PrepperCentral

Is it me or do I see an absence of duct tape? Duct tape fixes everything!


----------



## jwild101

Granted I kinda skimmed through the last few pages of the post. SO I hope this isn't a repeat but How about a "hobbo tool" or at least "Knife, Fork, Spoon set" and a small GI Type can opener or 2.


----------



## Redtail

I didn't see water purification tablets anywhere in there. THey'll turn a scary water source into a relatively drinkable one, and they don't take up much weight or volume.


----------



## LdMorgan

Going back to survival weaponry, a scoped .22 fitted with a suppressor will probably be the best weapon you can have. People consistently underestimate the military/defensive value of a .22 rifle. Getting shot in the face with one will ruin anybody's day. And if a group can't pinpoint a shooter's location, they're pretty much screwed.

You take a bull moose down with a .22 if you do it right. It just takes one good round through the earhole, usually. (From about ten yards...)

As for bows--*NAH!* Get a sling bow. Same performance for 1/5 the weight, plus better bush handling characteristics and much better concealability. And they can shoot ball bearings & stones, too.

Good for anything from squirrels to people what annoys ya.


----------



## BillM

LdMorgan said:


> Going back to survival weaponry, a scoped .22 fitted with a suppressor will probably be the best weapon you can have. People consistently underestimate the military/defensive value of a .22 rifle. Getting shot in the face with one will ruin anybody's day. And if a group can't pinpoint a shooter's location, they're pretty much screwed.
> 
> You take a bull moose down with a .22 if you do it right. It just takes one good round through the earhole, usually. (From about ten yards...)
> 
> As for bows--*NAH!* Get a sling bow. Same performance for 1/5 the weight, plus better bush handling characteristics and much better concealability. And they can shoot ball bearings & stones, too.
> 
> Good for anything from squirrels to people what annoys ya.


I'm not trying to be smart or anything but I have a pertinate question.

How many large animals have you taken with a .22 or a slingshot?

I don't think I would want to shoot a Bull moose with either at 10 yards.

You might not survive the encounter.

I am a Bow Hunter and have killed Deer with a Compound Bow.

They go down but do not go down that fast and a Bull Moose or even a Cow are responcible for more attacks on humans than any other large animal.

A shotgun is a more versital weapon than any other firearm and you can actually hunt sucessfully with one.

The only thing I hunt with a .22 is squirels and if you use .22 shorts, you do not need to supress it.


----------



## Redtail

People keep talking about .22LR being able to do these hilariously implausible things at hilariously implausible ranges.
THeoretically? Sure!
I love theory. But I don't like to hinge my life on theory. 
Maybe you *can* kill a bull moose with a .22LR, but I had trouble killing a raccoon with one. 
7.62x54, on the other hand... *Will* kill a bull moose reliably. Ask the Finns. THe first boom you hear is the concusion shock from the rifle going off, the second boom is the moose falling over and crushing your house. 

My personal suggestion for a high-volume weapon IF you only had to take one, would be a pistol-caliber carbine with a 16" barrel. THe Marlin camp gun in 9x19 is *stupid* accurate, hilariously easy to control, and let's not kid ourselves. 9mm doesn't take up *that* much more space per unit of killing power than .22, and realistically, I do *not* want to have to have to trust a .22 in a stand-up fight against anything much bigger than a possum.


----------



## zracer7

What about carrying an AR15 in .223 Remington/556 NATO with the .22lr bolt conversion? Dependability, accuracy, and stoping power (yes I know the arguments and opinions of the .223 and it's ballistics) of the .223 and the versatility, reliability, and carrying capacity of the 22lr in one platform that is very easily interchangeable.

Example:


----------



## aard_rinn

*Fish Packets*

If fish is what you want, have any of you tried looking in your local Asian market? Most of them will have fish jerkey in vacuum-sealed 1/4 lbs packs. It only costs about 6.00$ a pound, and it lasts for months. My local store sells it in 1/2 lbs bags, too. They're perfectly flat, so I put them right along the back of my pack, and they're higher fat than jerky. But, unlike the tuna packets, they don't pop and spill, and unlike cans, they have no excess water weight.

Also, instead of ramen, I buy these http://www.amazon.com/Toa-Noodle-Udon-Shirasagi-25-39-Ounce/dp/B007Y26P7O/ref=sr_1_52?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1340294678&sr=1-52&keywords=udon. They aren't curly like ramen, so they pack flatter - the whole bag takes up a 4x6x10 space, and they are prepared like ramen. You'll want a resealable bag to put them in once you've opened the bag, but they're cheap and easy, and can be cooked by soaking in cool water or eaten raw.

As for a knife, I prefer a 10 inch solid dive knife. 10 inch blade with a solid core thru the hilt, smooth tip with 5 inches serrated on the back, fishing line cutter, flat tip for use as a prybar, flat, steel hiltcap for use as a hammer. comes with a sheath designed to strap to your leg, and then get a 5 or 8 inch for your arm. Plus, obviously, the beltknife.


----------



## Will01

Your list was painful 

Off the top of my head.

1 Gallon of Water (Purified if you can get it.

3 MREs

1 Poncho Military Wool Blanket sewn in

1 Gas Mask

Baby Buttwipes

Bandanna

1 Ski Mask full face
1 wool sea pull over cap

1 pillow cut in half and sewn (not a joke after month 4-5 in the field )

2 Pr Wool Socks

1 Pr work gloves

Boonie hat (folding)

Multitool

Swiss army type knife

1 Fixed blade knife medium sized 8 inch blade or so in a Kydex Sheath

1 disposable lighter

magnesium fire starter

Led light

waterproof bag
water purifier

2 cliff bars
1 fiber bar
3 granola bars

2 small candles
shoe goo

2 compasses 1 with built in thermometer

mosquito net
map of U.S.A

E-tape

50 feet of para cord

garbage bags

1 miniature Bible New Testament

1 decks of playing cards
space blanket

Small notebook 1 pencil 1 El Marko

$100 in small bills

First aid kit (extensive to include prescription antibiotics, Epi Pen, Antihistamines, Imodium, laxative , ipecac, suture kit & Celox.

38 cal revolver and 40 rounds of ammunition

All together your ruck should not weigh more than 35lbs maximum. You should carry and work with it on adding an hour at a time until you can work and move in it for 8 hours.

What else should you carry in it?

Work/Hiking Boots mid weight

Medium weight work pants and a long sleeve shirt (Green or tan), Wool in wet climates, Kakki in desert climes.

Rifle .223 or 308 and 300 rounds of ammunition in bandoleer.

These items do not go against your rucks weight limitation as they are removed from it and go on your person as soon as TSHTF.


----------



## bahramthered

A whole gallon of water and purified? I assume you mean more purified that tap water? Why so pure and why so much?

Why do you need a thermometer in the field? If your cold layer up. If your hot take some off or take measures. Obsessing with where the mercury is strikes me as wasted effort.

Why have a swiss army knife and a multitool? I've never seen a swiss army knife compare to a decent multitool.

I no longer support relying on a disposable lighters. Why not add some light anywhere matches or a at least include a reliable starter like cotton balls in vasilene? Heck even a candle would be a useful addition in case the fuel proves resistant. 

You don't need a map of the US unless you think your going to be going cross country. As already said go local. Or the path to your BoL.

I would go with the two decks of cards, but I intend to buy cards with a crazy back. Something bright or even reflective. They would make great markers if your trying to leave a trail and are easily concealed if your not. One pack for the environment and one to use. 

Your notebook should be waterproof.


----------



## tom o.

I would add a tube or jar of petroleum jelly. It is great on chafed skin and minor cuts. It is also a nice fuel. Dip a cotton ball into it and it makes nice kindling.


----------



## DJgang

tom o. said:


> I would add a tube or jar of petroleum jelly. It is great on chafed skin and minor cuts. It is also a nice fuel. Dip a cotton ball into it and it makes nice kindling.


Yes. Nice tip. My boys chafe easily so vasoline is a necessity around here and I've put some in BOBs.


----------



## RJJackson

*Some minor adjustments*

Items list
8 bottles of water
camel back with cover
clear refillable water bottle
cotton balls (firestarting)
paper towels(firestarting)
Clorox wipes and germex in a bag
ponchos
deoderant
shampoo (hotel kind)
body wash (hotel kind)
hand sanitizer
neosporin
facewipes
bandanna
multitool
watch
watch batteries
swiss army type knife
1 disposable lighter
1 refill able lighter
magnesium fire starter
4 rolls of steel wool
2 9 volt batterys
2 bottles of super glue
Led light
knife sharpener
waterproof bag
water purifyer
chafer fuel can
empty can for cooking
3 small jif singles
1 jar of jif
2 bags of beef jerky
3 cups of apple sauce
2 cans of vienna sausage
6 water flavorers with protein and electrolytes
3 fruit roll ups
tuna
2 cliff bars
1 fiber bar
3 granola bars
2 small candles
shoe goo
2 compasses 1 with built in thermometer
spanish to english dictionary
mosquito net
grass net (the type you put over new grass seeds) (it makes a great fishing net)
shower curtain(water collection)
map of U.S.A
E-tape
50 feet of para cord
some nylon cord
2 bungee cords
hoodie string
small tarp
large tarp
garbage bags
2 decks of playing cards
space blanket
William Johnstone Book
composition notebook
pens and pencils
2500 bbs

_____________

You have cotton balls and paper towels listed as fire starters. Both of those are good but you can eliminate the paper towels and go with cotton balls soaked in Vaseline petroleum jelly or generic petroleum jelly that you can find at any Dollar Store. Soak the cotton balls in the petroleum jelly and then wrap then in a small square of tinfoil, about 8"x8" and you have what some call a fire nugget.

To access them, use a blade like that on your multi-tool and cut an X then using the pliers, peel open each tab exposing the soaked cotton ball inside. You can even used the pliers to pull it up a little spark it with a ferrocerrium rod to make a spark and you have flame.

A shower curtain for water collection. Sounds like you want to build a solar still with that. A better option would be to use the shower curtain as a lean-to and locate some 30 and/or 60gal clear plastic garbage bags. Instead of wasting time and energy on building a solar still, you know, dig a hole, find the vegetation and hope you have water in the morning. Instead use transpiration. Transpiration is securing a plastic garbage bag, 30-60 gal clear, to a foliage tree with wire tires. You'll have way more water in less time for far less expenditure of energy.

If you remove the nylon cord and add in another 50 ft of 550 cord you're actually doing yourself a favor. 550 cord has so many uses its amazing. Inside the outer sleeve there are 7 strands of inner core, (make sure you actually have surplus 550 cord as there are some out there that look like it but are just cheap knock-offs). That inner core or 7 strands is just as useful as the cord itself. Each of those strands has 35lbs of tensile strength meaning you can use it for lashings for shelter construction, snares for small game and even shoe laces. If you separate the strands down further you'll notice that each of the 7 strands is made up of 3 strands each. These smaller strands can be used or dental floss and worse case, sutures. So in a 50 ft length of 550 cord you have about 400ft of usable rope to do just about anything with.

Outside of these minor adjustments, you have a good start just remember when you add in food items like beef jerky, they can be high in sodium and therefore thirst inducing.


----------



## TheLazyL

I'd lighten the load a bit.

Items list
8 bottles of water
camel back with cover
<delete> clear refillable water bottle use one of the bottles of water when empty
cotton balls (firestarting)
paper towels(firestarting)
Clorox wipes and germex in a bag
ponchos
<delete> deoderant
<delete> shampoo (hotel kind)
<delete>body wash (hotel kind)
hand sanitizer
neosporin
facewipes
bandanna
multitool
watch
watch batteries
swiss army type knife
2 disposable lighter
<delete>1 refill able lighter
magnesium fire starter
4 rolls of steel wool
2 9 volt batterys
2 bottles of super glue
Led light
knife sharpener
waterproof bag
water purifyer
chafer fuel can
empty can for cooking
3 small jif singles
1 jar of jif
2 bags of beef jerky
3 cups of apple sauce
2 cans of vienna sausage
6 water flavorers with protein and electrolytes
3 fruit roll ups
tuna
2 cliff bars
1 fiber bar
3 granola bars
2 small candles
<delete>shoe goo
2 compasses 1 with built in thermometer
spanish to english dictionary
mosquito net
grass net (the type you put over new grass seeds) (it makes a great fishing net)
<delete> shower curtain(water collection) use panco
map of U.S.A
E-tape
50 feet of para cord
<delete>some nylon cord
<delete> 2 bungee cords
<delete>hoodie string
<delete>small tarp 
large tarp
garbage bags
2 decks of playing cards
space blanket
William Johnstone Book
composition notebook
pens and pencils
2500 bbs

2nd picture
pump air rifle
2500 bbs
300 pellets
<delete>blowgun
bow
arrows
slingshot
<delete>ball barrings for slingshot use some of the 2500 bbs


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

4x4 gauze bandages
2 rolls of gauze
medical tape
vet wrap (alot cheaper then the medical grade stuff an works the same)
band aides
sting eze
mole skin
razor blade
3/16 nylon rope, use it fer shoe laces, buildin shelters an many other thins.
roll of tarred bank line, many uses includin fishin.
mechanics wire bout 15 feet
variety a cable ties (will fix gear an many other uses)
leather gloves
ferro rod
2 bandanna's (use fer arm sling, head bandage, filter water an more)
weather appropriate hat
22 rifle will do most anythin realistically yer gonna need. Now if yer goin ta war, it won't. But it won't stick out like a cannon nieter. The 22 rifle with my side arm will handle mose thins I'm gonna encounter short of a revahotation.
Ferget bb's in the slingshot. Stick with the ball bearins er marbles. If yer gonna carry the slingshot, practice alot with it. It can get ya squirrels, bunnies an birds. Will also convience a nosy animal ta go elsewhere.
Would definetly have a headlamp plus one other small maglite type flashlight. I carry a craftsman led. Uses AA's just like the headlamp. (don't leave the batteries in either one, you'll be happier later).
Duct tape, wrap it on a old plastic card. Also wrap some on every bottle ya carry.
Nothin wrong with the deoderant. As far as personal hygien goes, in CERT we carry a hand sanitizer an wet wipes (shower in a bag) will get ya a long ways.
Blow guns er fun (I've got several) but the slingshot will do just as well an ain't as fragile.
Good multi tool, one folder, one fixed blade will do ya.
Roofin hatchet, ya got a hammer, nail puller an hatched all in one.
Good foldin saw be nice to ifin ya got the room.
Fork an spoon fer sure.
Make sure one a yer water bottles be stainless steel. Ya can boil water in it thata way.

Some of it gonna depend on why yer buggin out (storm, intruders, what have ya), how long yer gonna be gone, if yer comin back an where yer gonna go. That'll all be up ta you.

Fer CERT, I have a set a web gear that I carry the essentials on, it never leaves me. Then a smaller pack what carries the rest. On my web gear I use a drop leg rig what gives me some extra pouch's an a place fer a side arm. Nice ta spread out the load a bit.

Ifin yer gonna carry it all in one bag (I don't but that just be me) the large alice pack with upgrades ta the shoulder straps an kidney belt be bout as good as yer gonna get. Made fer combat an can be bout perty resonable. I got mine at Mills Fleet Farm in excellent condition fer 20 bucks. Spent another 20 fer the molle kidney belt (well worth the money!) an makes fer a nice rig.

Otherwise, I recommend the web gear an a decent molle pack.

You got a grasp on the idear, add an subtract as ya learn what ya need an don't need. Keep tryin it out, go ta where ya have water, where ya don't, you get the idear. Practice will let ya know what will work fer yall.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Of course fer startin fires, I highly recommend Rev Coots Fire Biscuits!


----------



## Tweto

I did a quick look at a few BOBs and I don't see Quick Clot in any of them. Add it, if you have a bleed out wound it will save your life. 

Also, delete any flashlight and replace them with head band LED lights. I have several and the life span of the LED and the size of battery used makes a big difference. 12 hours of use from one set of batteries is not out of the question and because they use AAA batteries, a supply of these batteries doesn't weight anything.


----------



## glorysue

nice bag, I agree with Rev WC you need to upgrade to a 22 long rifle, Walkie talkies that have a ear piece so no one hears your transmission and a NOAH emergency radio, and a small Bible!


----------



## glorysue

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Of course fer startin fires, I highly recommend Rev Coots Fire Biscuits!


I use tampons lol


----------



## jsriley5

will point out your bad experience with splittin wood with a machette could have been alleviated soewhat by using a tecnique called batoning. cut ya a peice of heavy green wood about 2ft long and bout as heavy as you can get a grip on thicker is better then after you get the blade stated hold down on teh handle and then use the baton on the exposed tip portion to drive the blade through the wood. Works well not sure if the wally world machete is up to it for a little more money you could upgrade to a cold steel one and I know those will take it. A folding saw will save you alot of calories though I reccomend a folding bow saw type. 

It also looks as if you will be planning to forage a bit as your food runs out. To help with that I'll say bumping up to a firearm will be a benefit(reccomend as big a caliber as you can afford to shoot enough to get good with it 22 if it's the best you can do consider moving up to a little single shot in 357 though a single can get it done usually and the bigger caliber will be reassuring and possibly life saving if you have to deal with human threats). I"ll also say some mechanics wire is good for snares and for all kinds of other stuff. a trot line will fish for you while you take care of stuff like fire wood water purifying, etc. Adn once you have your food you will greatly appreciate some salt pepper and other seasonings, Some boullion to use to make a lil bird into a cup of soup or if you miss the bird it can still be a comforting cup of broth. OH and small book on wild edibles would be handy those don't move as fast, don't bite and are quiet to gather and some are quite nutritious.

Also +1 on duct tape and toilet paper. and for adding food you just can't beat GORP stands for good ole raisins and peanuts that s all there is too it and it gives you carbs and fats and nutrition and stores very well pare your bag down as much as you can and then fill back in to a caryable weihgt with the gorp.

Wouldn't let em talk you out of shoo goo either it is much better at it's intended job of fixing shoes than super glue and if you decide to repurpose tarps shower curtains and tarps it will make a jim dandy adhesive for making seams that are water proof youll want to use a heavy needle to reinforce any seams that will carry weight but whip stitching with some of the parracord inner strands though.

Additional uses of snare/mechanics wire (I have stainless in my bag) is to use a forked stick to make a mini grill for cooking fish or meat. drying racks for excess meat from a big kill, trap triggers, use a lighter or the fire to heat an end and use it to make holes in your nylon pack and gear that won't fray if you need to repair a rip quickly and strongly. obviously tying things together often easoer if you are trying to get somthing that is underload tied up and are alone. tying things together that may be exposed to heat. too many uses not to have at least 15 or 20 feet of it IMO

Sunglasses esp if you get snow in your area and if you have deep cold might want some of the emergency blynkets or even the lil thermo bags, And a wool blanket under your poncho would be real nice. I use a millitary nylon poncho and have a wool blanket with a head hole cut out that I can wear under it wool blanket is heavy comparitively but good wieght if you have to deal with cold weather. Gonna see if I can get the SO to sew a zipper on my head hole so I can zip is closed to use it as a regular blanket without a draft.

I agree with cutting your water down by half or more adding a couple of the 2qt canteens a few purification pills for quick on the go purifiying and a water filter for when you stop or slow down. Water will be very very important and to realisticly cover a three day supply for a bug out really covering distance you would need a minimum of one and a half gallons that is 12 lbs just in water. much better to carry 2 qts and replenish as you travel unless you are in a desert region and really expect no water sources (why are you bugging to a waterless area?) if that is the case you are gonna have to lighten your load and make room for lots more water. The extra water containers are to be used for when you establish a camp to save frequent trips to and from the water source. I wouldn't camp right on it as it could cause a few more "meetings" with strangers than is good for you.


----------



## Gearhead14

lexsurivor said:


> Any suggestions?


OK weight is a little on the heavy side. I would suggest you bring your BPW( base pack weight) down by seven or eight pounds. Base pack weight does not include food or water. Also with the weight at 55 pounds you might need to upgrade to a better pack. I can see that you appear to be using a civilian day pack, and most day packs are not designed to carry 55 pounds of gear. For that weight you need a more rugged and versatile type pack; a military pack is just for the job. A medium ALICE pack isn't even designed to carry 55 pounds, so you will need a larger pack, I suggest you use either a large type ALICE pack with the frame or a three day assault pack. Three day assault packs can vary on quality and size I recommend doing some research and buying a good quality one. Don't go with condor or voodoo tactical or rothco or any other cheap brand like that instead buy a better quality brand with a storage capacity of at least 2500 cu in. Brands that I suggest are Blackhwak, Tru-spec, and Maxpedition. Those will give you good support for the weight, and will last a lifetime. Other than that you have a great BOB.


----------



## WoodRose

Maybe I missed seeing it... has anyone said a bottle of multi-vitamins???

Otherwise, some clear aquarium tubing, small and large size, for quick filtering of settled mulkey water - leave off the mud and such, ya know.

Otherwise, regular clear plastic sheeting, heavy grade, need not be a large piece - for those who are hard core serious in safe water collection.


----------



## ReconCraftTheta

RevWC said:


> BOB looks pretty thorough! My thoughts are to upgrade your rifle to a 22 LR. Pellet gun is good at close range only.


Agreed, you should try and pick up something with a little more power.


----------

